

A Stanford professor claims to have invented a better Bitcoin-like system  - elmar
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/536641/a-new-competitor-for-bitcoin-aims-to-be-faster-and-safer/

======
cozzyd
Not quite as seminal as one of his previous papers [0], but based only on
taking his operating systems class, I have huge respect for Mazieres's
competence.

[http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/remove.pdf](http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/remove.pdf)

